# Dwarf Water Lettuce?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So.... I have some dwarf water lettuce and I have 2 questions:

*1.* If it gets pushed under water by my filter (but then floats back up) constantly, will this kill it?

I have to have my filter on high, because I've got a bamboo shrimp and she needs the high water flow. I figured in the wild the plant would get tossed around... unless it's in a still pond.

*2.* What does it mean if the roots have a white filmy/moldy look to them?

When I first got the plants, they had really long roots. They fell of and new baby roots grew. They looked really healthy until a few days ago, I noticed some of them have that filmy stuff on them. Not sure if that's good or bad...

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with this plant, but I'm assuming you're leaving it free-floating? In which case, I don't see a problem with the roots rotting away.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, free floating. I didn't think it was bad for them to rot and fall away, but wasn't sure. They've never gotten as long as they were when I first brought them home. They stay fairly short, but I have noticed lots of new baby plants, so they must be ok.

Just not sure if they're ok to keep being pushed under the water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My duckweed gets churned all the time,and is fine.I am sure the water lettuce will be fine too especially if its throwing off babies.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Aquatic plants have evolved to get as much nutrients from the water through their leaves as they do through their roots. My wisteria tries to put down new roots all the time, but over time when they find no purchase they rot and fall away. So yes, I wouldn't worry about the roots at all as long as your tank water is fresh and/or nutrient rich.

As far as the leaves - if they show no signs of melting, you should be fine in my opinion.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. 

Only the really big older leaves seem to turn clear or yellow - I guess they are dying. Not many of the new little ones turn like that though, so I guess it's just the older leaves dying and making way for the new.

Thanks again. (I'm new to aquatic plants, so this is all quite new to me).


----------

